# High Performaning All Season Tires?



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking for new tires to put on my long beaches. Looking for 225/45/17. I want something all season, but can hold it self well when I wanna mess around a bit or bring the car to the track. Anyone have any ideas, and websites or places to buy them? Personal reviews, prices and info would be great. Thanks everyone:thumbup:

Edit: As I live in New England I would like something that's at least alright in the snow. My experience with "High Performance All Season Tires" was all crap in snow or any cold temperatures. I'm going for a more well balanced all season here. Toss up some ideas of high performance also If you think I would like it.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Surely someone has a good opinion on a tire enough to recommend it..


----------



## crbin22 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have these on my car , they did pretty good in the snow , grip good in dry and wet condtionshttp://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...4&autoModel=Jetta GLI 1.8T Sedan&autoModClar= yours will be cheaper also.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Continental DWS is the best all season I've used as far as snow/cold performance. They're fine for year-round driving but, don't think I'd recommend them or any other a/s tire for any real track time, unless it's just for casual fun and you don't try to push the car to the limits.


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm giving Pirelli P-Zero Nero A/S a try. Have had them for a few months so far so good, going to drive them in the snow next.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Airy32 said:


> ...don't think I'd recommend them or any other a/s tire for any real track time, unless it's just for casual fun and you don't try to push the car to the limits.


^This. A/S tires are made from a tread compund that can tolerate freezing temperatures. Most track or high performace tires are not. You're better off getting a set of dedicated summer/track tires and wheels for this. You'll have much more grip.


----------



## genixia (Feb 8, 2002)

How about performance winter/snow tires such as michelin alpin pilot pa3 ?

I've just got them on my car, too soon to say how good they are, but they'd seem to fit your needs.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

crbin22 said:


> I have these on my car , they did pretty good in the snow , grip good in dry and wet condtionshttp://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...4&autoModel=Jetta GLI 1.8T Sedan&autoModClar= yours will be cheaper also.


Just looked into these and so far I like what I see. Going to research and wait for some other recommendations but ill keep these in mind:thumbup:


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Any body else recommend some tires?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

When I get my new rims and tires in a couple months im getting myself Falken 452's. Amazing tire if you live in mostly dry, some times rain place like me - Las Vegas. They handle awesome, affordable, high performance and all season. And cool tread pattern if that at all matters haha.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

bridgstone potenza re970as pole position


----------



## JoePa2624 (Apr 29, 2011)

teutoned said:


> bridgstone potenza re970as pole position


 Best all-season tire on the market, hands down. This is according to tirerack's professionals and I got to do a drive & learn. We got to drive Bimmers around an SCCA style course comparing the 970 against the Pirelli A/S and the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S. It wasn't even close. 

The RE970 had the most grip and it's amazing at how quiet they ride as well. I had a set of p225/45r17 on my mkV and had zero complaints. Well worth the money!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

teutoned said:


> bridgstone potenza re970as pole position


  

I'm surprised you did not say something like: 

Nokian WR G2 

Join the attack!!!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

teutoned said:


> bridgstone potenza re970as pole position


 I have the RE970AS on my A3. No track use, but I've been very happy with them in the dry, the wet, and recent light snow. On a hard launch in dry conditions, the 2.0T FSI will cause ESP to engage, but no has Quattro. TireRack link below.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Potenza+RE970AS+Pole+Position

Brian


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> I'm surprised you did not say something like:
> 
> Nokian WR G2
> 
> Join the attack!!!



the key here...... is that he's intrested in tracking the car. plus, he wanted something that was "alright" in the snow. he said nothing 'bout wanting an all-season that is GREAT in the snow.


----------



## m00shu (Jan 28, 2013)

I've had the RE970AS on my Jetta for almost 20K miles. Been pretty happy with them. I'm also considering the Continental ExtremeContact DWS for next time because they are better in the snow and have higher treadwear rating.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=UHPAS


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

teutoned said:


> the key here...... is that he's intrested in tracking the car. plus, he wanted something that was "alright" in the snow. he said nothing 'bout wanting an all-season that is GREAT in the snow.


:laugh: Yes exactly. More ideas guys?


----------

